# This feels too easy



## Justice361 (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm having a hard time figuring my bird out.

When I got her back in October, the shopkeeper explained to me that she was handled at first, but the breeder didn't keep up the handling later on. So naturally, she wasn't too comfortable with me to begin with. I did work with her a few times, and did manage to get her to step up, but it was only in recent weeks that I started working more consistently with her.
But now, she's progressing at a surprising rate.

Remember how I said she had a problem with my hands in the cage? Well today, which was my second day in a row of putting my hands in, she came down to the food bowl and started eating (the food bowl is beside the door) even though just yesterday she was reluctant to come near my hands. Also, the first time I offered her food from my hands, she took it.

The reason I'm surprised by all this is because of her personality. I've read topics here about how you're supposed to handle tiels of different personalities, and based on how she typically acts, I'd assume she's a more skittish bird. Also, much of the time she completely ignores me, even when I talk to her. She just doesn't seem like the kind of bird that would warm up to anyone very quickly, and I've heard stories of people spending several months building trust.

The thing is, I honestly don't know what to do with her. I thought that taming would take up the next several months when it comes to time spent with her, but that doesn't seem like it will be the case.

So, what did you do with your tiel when they finally started feeling comfortable with you?


----------



## joaniekay21 (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi there, sounds like you are doing great work with your tiel. I will tell you about my day with my teil Zazzy, she is extremely tame: She hangs out on my shoulder when I am just doing stuff around the house, when I'm browsing the net she pecks at the keyboard and bumps my hands for scratches which I then give her. She snuggled under my chin for a while. When I put Victoria down for a nap, I also laid down on the couch and she flew over to me and preened my whole face (much to my annoyance but since she is cute I let her get away with it). Sterling doesn't like to be handled but he does like it when I whistle to him and talk to him so through out the day thats what I do with him. Mo Mo is my newest tiel who is tame, but not nearly as tame as Zazzy. She just hangs onto my shoulder while I do stuff around the house. 

I hope this answers your question! So I reread your post and so I am going to edit my answer to you:

When my tiels started feeling more comfortable with them I just slowly tried to scratch them on the head. With Mo Mo she doesn't really like my hands but will let me rub my cheek on her head if she is sitting on my shoulder. I just lean my head towards her until she moves closer to me and eventually she ends up rubbing my cheek. Reading their body language is the best way to gain trust with your tiel. If the hiss or start backing away from you respect that they are trying to tell you they want space. Give them some space and then try again .


----------



## Justice361 (Dec 30, 2012)

I want to try scratching her head, and so far if I try to even get near her with my hands, she freaks out and flies away. So I tried touching her head with my nose, and she simply pecked at me like "hey, stop that!" 
What a huge difference.


----------



## joaniekay21 (Nov 5, 2012)

yay! pretty soon she will be cuddling with your face


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

Tiels are funny things, they have mood changes and like different things at different times, for instance my youngest I have had since he was ten weeks old tame as can be, he has his moods were he likes me then dislikes me. I don't take it to heart. Your tiel may seem like she has no intrest in you talk to her but I bet she's listening.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

She's not so comfortable with you that she'll let you touch her from what it sounds like but it seems that she's not completely scared of your hands anymore either. http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=28661 Try some food bribery to see if you can get her to come closer.


----------



## Justice361 (Dec 30, 2012)

She's started letting me take her straight out of the cage with just my hands now! Like I said, she's really progressing quickly. Now if I could just get her to let me scratch her head...

By the way, sometimes when she's preening her feet while on my finger, she'll start to nibble on my finger. What does this mean?


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

she's nibbling your finger either bc she thinks it's in her way, or she's cleaning your finger too.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Get her to let u scratch her then if ur done taming and she totally tame then teach her some tricks
Like wave or turn around and stuff like that
Have fun with your bird


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

I am having a hard time too getting Mica to let me scratch her head. She has only let m me do it once. Kona lets me do it any old time. Maybe your girl isn't interested just yet but will eventually. Sounds like you are moving right along.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

